

Poor design sends $19,000 in tickets to unlucky driver - Deadly_B
http://blog.villainousmind.com/2009/10/poor-design-sends-19k-in-tickets-to.html

======
sophacles
Just curious, how old is the ticket processing database? Is it possible that 7
X's was an invalid licesnse plate at some point in the past? If so is it bad
design still? What is the bad design in that case, the system or the improper
requirements gathering when updating some parts of the system to allow for the
7x license plate? Is the actual problem not in the software, but in a failure
to notify and properly train the police officers one the 7x problem?

------
coderdude
It sounds more like state policy on valid license plates changed, and the
software that handles this -- somewhere -- hasn't been updated to reflect
this. This sort of things happens at work too, depending on how hacked
together your software is for each department.

